# NIAGARA CUBAN SCHWINN



## bobcycles (Feb 3, 2018)

....interesting....Gotta wonder when Schwinn exported to Cuba....
and what might be cruising the hot humid streets there...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162885524319


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2018)

That's cool! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2018)

I've read about them before, but had never seen a bike! Barry


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 8, 2018)

Lots of "Island" patina.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 2, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicicletta-Cruiser-Schwinn-Niagara-anni-1952-Cuban-Revolution/372756496126


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> ....interesting....Gotta wonder when Schwinn exported to Cuba....
> and what might be cruising the hot humid streets there...
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162885524319
> ...





Lots of US products were shipped to Cooba in the 50's. Lots of 57 Chebys and Fords roam the streets today. The US imposed an embargo in 1960 and it lasted for decades.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 3, 2019)

Super cool


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2019)

Not to mention the Cubans are awesome at keeping old machines on the road, what they lack in technology and available parts they more than make up in ingenuity. Sadly, we as a nation don’t appreciate Cuba.


----------

